# [VNC] Ver webcam por servidor VNC

## diegoto

Que tal gente, me la pase buscando pero no logre encontrar ni conseguir lo que quiero hacer. La cosa es que arme una maquina con VNC para levantar un servidor remoto X, y ademas tengo una webcam conectada, lo que queria hacer es levantar la webcam por el servidor remoto, pero me faltan modulos como extmod y glx para levantarla, segun lo que lei el VNC no se alimenta de la configuracion del Xorg, osea el xorg.conf.

Estoy intentando levantar la webcam con xawvt o luvcview pero no puedo.

Alguna sugerencia ?

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Disculpa si te rumbeo para otro lado: Estás tratando de usar una webcam para monitoreo o algo parecido?

De ser así hay formas mas eficientes de lograr el mismo resultado.

Para empezar, el servidor no (necesariamente) necesita X, por ende, tampoco VNC. Basta con hacer streaming del video de la webcam y listo, no necesitas mas que un reproductor multimedia en la otra punta de la red para ver lo que la webcam filma.

Hay aplicaciones en portage que hacen esto. Dale una mirada a media-video/camstream, camsource y motion. (Este último además puede grabar con detección de movimiento).

Salud!

----------

## diegoto

Si probe con el tema de streaming, pero como si o si necesito la interfaz X levantada porque manejo unas cargas por el puerto serie  y otras cositas, dije bueno tambien agrego 2 webcam que tenia al pedo y una capturadora  :Very Happy:  pero no puedo ni levantar la webcam.

Se ve que los servidores VNC open source no soportan glx y demas, estoy viendo el realVnc pero es $$.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

No se que decirte sobre el soporte glx pero has probado ya x11vnc? Al menos con mis cámaras acabo de probar y funciona, puedo ver... (Además, no necesita configuración ni nada, lo llamás cuando hace falta, se cierra cuando se desconecta el cliente).

Salud!

----------

